# Kieffer saddles?



## Mavis Cluttergusset (22 June 2010)

I am currently trying three saddles from saddles direct and although am having someone come to assess the fit, I know which is my preferred saddle both in terms of fit for my horse and comfort for me. My favourite is a kieffer garmisch - has anyone got/had a kieffer saddle, and what did/do you think about it?


----------



## maletto (22 June 2010)

I actually just sold a kieffer dressage saddle. It fitted the horse fine but somehow didn't quite fit me, no matter how much I wanted it to.

I think the twist wasn't narrow enough and also the seat was just too big (for me). Such a shame, they are lovely saddles


----------



## Booboos (22 June 2010)

I am a bit annoyed with Kiefer at the moment to be honest. I bought my Kiefer 9 months ago for 1,800 which is A LOT of money for a saddle and I was expecting really good workmanship. A couple of months in, I noticed that the little metal gadget that was connecting the stirrup leather to the fabric stirrup loop was vertical instead of horizontal, on only one of the loops. I contacted the retailed who said this was part of the design to allow it to move, but when I sent her photos and she saw how the fabric loop was scrunched up she also thought that was really weird.

She contacted Kieffer in Germany who admitted that this was a manufacturing fault, they knew about it, but had done nothing to let their retailers or customers know. They promised to fix it in 2 weeks but kept the saddle for 5 weeks, it came back with no apology and no compensation. The retailer says I was lucky, another customer's saddle went back for 8 weeks and came back without having been fixed.

I am not impressed!


----------



## blitznbobs (22 June 2010)

Never had a Kieffer saddle but about 10 years ago I bought a beautiful Kieffer double bridle -- which fell apart within 6 months...

Enough said

Blitz


----------



## mik (22 June 2010)

I got a Kentaur, apparently passier level of workmanship without the tag, and price; I am delighted with it.


----------



## Vixxy (22 June 2010)

I have a Kieffer dressage saddle, I bought it new ohh two years ago and I really like it. A deep seat with huge sticky out knee rolls, the leather is good and it still looks really nice. I am going to have the tree heated up and altered to fit the new boy as Ollie the grey in my sig is now sold.

I have just bought the new boy a Fairfax dressage though as I sell them so I am looking forward to seeing how I get on with that. I have also just bought him a Pessoa XP3 jumping saddle as my trade supplier in Holland had a really good deal for me as they are no longer going to sell Pessoa.

I really do like my Kieffer though, I know riders who prefer to be less held in hate them...I think for me I like the security of my Kieffer having spent the last 5 years owning a sharp horse.


----------



## Natalie_H (22 June 2010)

I agree with Vixxy. I love my Kieffer Koln (VSD). So comfortable. Recently had the heat remouldable tree adjusted to allow for the fact that my gelding has muscled up. It is really comfortable & secure. My Mum had the Garmisch up until recently which she loved, but wasn't the best fit for her horse's conformation.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (22 June 2010)

I've got two Kieffer sadddles, a Kieffer Zugspitze (dressage ) and a Kieffer Garmisch - and I would literally kill before I sold either of them! 

And that's not a threat, its a promise


----------



## bronchobarb2 (22 June 2010)

I have a Kieffer Koln.  Brought it new about 5 years ago and absolutely adore it.  I have had it adjusted twice via the big oven thing.  It cleans up beautifully and the leather has worn brilliantly, really sold on Kieffer and would buy another tomorrow if I could afford it!


----------



## criso (22 June 2010)

I've got a Kieffer Kiel and like it because it has a narrow twist and less in the way of knee rolls which suits my long legs.

Real bargain - it had only been used a couple of times but £650 from my saddle fitter.

And it fits my difficult to fit TB


----------



## Angelbones (22 June 2010)

I have the Garmisch - have had 3 actually. Mine is fab - very good for high withered horses and narrow ones. I have always found them to be very well made, last well and look good. Sadly I now have to change mine as I need something different for me, not the horse.


----------

